

GitHub contributions 8-bits - cixtor
http://www.cixtor.com/blog/57/github-contributions
The talks for me:
$ git init
$ touch &#x27;README.md&#x27;
$ git add &#x27;README.md&#x27;
$ DATE=$(stat -c %y &#x27;README.md&#x27; | sed &#x27;s&#x2F;2013&#x2F;2000&#x2F;g&#x27;)
$ git commit -m &#x27;Initial commit&#x27; --date &quot;$DATE&quot;
$ git remote add origin https:&#x2F;&#x2F;HOSTING.com&#x2F;USERNAME&#x2F;REPOSITORY.git
$ git push -u origin master
======
cixtor
Hello, today I'm coming with a very simple article, but with a curious image.
This post doesn't have a technical explanation, it is just something that I
want to share because it was funny to achieve this thing Cixtor GitHub
Contributions ([https://github.com/cixtor](https://github.com/cixtor)).

